# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Δράπανο BOSCH λειτουργεί με πολύ χαμηλές στροφές, αδύναμα και διακοπτόμενα

## chris618

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ,
όπως γράφει και ο τίτλος, το δράπανο ίσα που γυρίζει, χωρίς καθόλου δύναμη και η κίνηση είναι διακοπτόμενη κάνοντας σαν κομπρεσερ, δηλ με διακοπτόμενη λειτουργία.
Καμμιά ιδέα για το τι φταίει? Καρβουνάκια, Ρότορας?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## chipakos-original

Χαλασμένος διακόπτης ίσως??

----------


## gep58

Τα καρβουνάκια και τον ρότορα εσύ τα βλέπεις εσύ μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν κάτι είναι προβληματικό. Ο Δημήτρης σου είπε για τον διακόπτη, εγώ θα προσθέσω την περίπτωση ελαττωματικού καλώδιου στην μεριά του φις ή στην πλευρά της συσκευής.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

κ


> αι η κίνηση είναι διακοπτόμενη κάνοντας *σαν κομπρεσερ*,


Καρβουνάκια από πλευράς μου , την ώρα που το κάνει αυτό δοκίμασε να βοηθήσεις την περιστροφική βάση που κουμπώνεις τις αρίδες , βλέπεις καμιά βελτιωμένη διαφορά ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Κι εγώ το κομμένο καλώδιο βλέπω σαν πιθανότερο σενάριο. Έλεγξε το προσεκτικά με το πολύμετρο ή δοκίμασε να το δουλέψεις με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

----------


## chris618

Αφού τα καρβουνάκια αλλάχτηκαν, συνεχίζει να γυρίζει διακοπτόμενα και χωρίς δύναμη. Πιθανολογώ ότι κάτι τρέχει με το κύκλωμα (πυκνωτή, αντίσταση) που υπάρχει στον διακόπτη.
47015406_357421784804130_5054334066736758784_n.jpg

----------


## georgis

Δωσε, με προσοχη,κατ ευθειαν στο μοτερ μετα το διακοπτη.βγαλε απο πανω το διακοπτη πρωτα.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θα πρέπει να μετρήσεις με το ωμομετρο τα τυλίγματα ρότορα και στατορα μάλλον κάποιο είναι καμμένο και δεν μπορεί να αποκτήσει αρκετή ροπή , σκέψου μια ρόδα ποδηλάτου της δίνεις σκαμπιλια να γυρίσει , σε κάποιο σημείο της περιφέρειας σκαλωνει  ,σταματάει ,δινεις σκαμπιλι ,πάλι γυρνάει...https://youtu.be/lmjFzukDhqI. Αλλά πάλι μήπως να γυρίσεις με το χέρι τον ροτορα ή τα γρανάζια στο τσοκ μήπως και σκαλωνουν ρουλμαν και γρανάζια;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

